# Party camping July 1st



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would really like to meet everyone on the forum so how about a BBQ at my place. Bring your tents and you can camp out in my backyard. We can go llooking for rocks,driftwood,leafs. If you dont have a tent you can stay in the house or we have extra tents. Id love to have all you guys up.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

might be good to know where the area is?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

A long weekend might not be a good idea.

Where are you located?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun. If noise is needed I can provide it no problem. I used to DJ and still have my equip.
I dont spin records either. Nice clean music!
lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i might be up for that


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its the Barrie area Innisfil acually. I live right across the road from the lake.If the long weekend is to busy I could have it the weekend after.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice area. Spent lots of time up that way.


----------

